# Fetal hiccups and labor?



## Lana23 (Dec 24, 2009)

Is it true that fetal hiccups slow down towards the end?I'm 40 weeks tomorrow and this baby doesn't seem to want out.

She still gets hiccups every single day.It used to be 5 times,then it reduced to 2-3 but yesterday she got them 5 times as well,some bouts lasting up to 20 min.

I read or someone told me,don't remember,that one of the signs of impending labor is decrease of those annoying hiccups.

Was this true for u? I'm super upset as i was hoping to go in labor soon.

Has anyone else had a hiccupy baby until the end?

Does 5 times a day seems awfuly lot for 40 weeks?

Thanks for reading


----------



## MCPM (Jan 29, 2006)

My babe hiccupped like crazy up until the end - not *during* labor, though. And now she is out, she hiccups like mad every day.

I don't think it makes a great deal of difference either way.


----------



## jeliphish (Jul 18, 2007)

DDC crashing... DD1 had hiccups during labor. She hiccuped when she was almost out of the birth canal lol and you could see my v*gina bounce every time she did it.

Hiccups never slowed down for us during pregnancy


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

DD1 hiccuped all the way up until I was about 8 cm and nearing transition. Then she quit, for about four hours, and then she kept up the hiccuping, several times a day, until she learned to sit up alone.

So there's hope, yeah?


----------



## Cersha (Jun 22, 2006)

Mine hiccuped while I was pushing him out.


----------



## MCPM (Jan 29, 2006)

These stories are seriously hilarious! Hiccup-birthing...


----------



## ShadowMoon (Oct 18, 2006)

DS was a hiccuppy fetus and he did slow down towards the end. I definitely noticed when I didn't feel them anymore, or at least not as much. I think it was during the last 2 weeks or so.


----------

